# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Κούφωμα αλουμινίου μπαλκονόπορτα/έσπασε ο μηχανισμός στο πόμολο /πως θα την ανοίξω??

## aka

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλη Καθαρα Δευτερα,

Χτες πήγα να ανοίξω την μπαλκονοπορτα στη κουζινα (ειναι ενα φύλλο και μηχανισμός χωρις ανακληση)..και δεν ανοιγε ιδιως απο την πανω μερια, σαν να ειχε κολλήσει το σιδερακι που ανεβενει (και μπαίνει μεσα στο κουφωμα οταν κατεβάζουμε το χερουλι του πόμολου για να κλειδωσει το παραθυρο) και τράβα τραβα κ γυρνα γυρνα μου εμεινε στο χερι ο μηχανισμος..και το παραθυρο 
εμεινε κλειστό και δεν μπορω ουτε να το ανοιξω τωρα..
&nbsp;<br><br><br><br>

Στην φωτο φαινετε ο μηχανισμος του πομολου που εσπασε/ ραγισε το καπακι του πομολου.<br>Το συγκεκριμενο κουφωμα αλουμινίου εχει τις βιδες για την αφαιρεση του σπασμενου καπακιου του πομολου/χερουλιου απο την μεσα πλευρα , οποτε δεν μπορω καπως να εχω προσβαση εφοσων εμεινε και η πορτα σε θεση κλειστη...

Τι μπορω να κανω? Καμια ιδεα?
Να πω πως οτι το πομολο σε οτι θεση και να το βάλω / γυρίσω πια δεν εχει κανενα αποτέλεσμα και το παραθυρο παραμενει σε κλειδωμενη θεση..\

ευχαριστω!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα 
Ίδιο πόμολο με τη φωτο

----------


## johnkampol

Βγαλε το χερούλι πρέπει να έχει μια αλενόβιδα από την μέσα μεριά. Μετά θα βγεί το ραγιδσμένο καπάκι και το υπόλοιπο βγαίνει με βίδες. Μετά αγοράζεις καινούργιο πόμολο και το αλλάζεις.

----------


## aka

Eυχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.

Φιλε johnkampol το θεμα ειναι πως βγαινει το καπακι. το πομολο ρωτισα και κοστιζει 15ευρω.

----------


## johnkampol

Εαν δεν εχει αλενόβιδα στο χερούλι επάνω τότε θα λύνει από την έξω μεριά. Από την έξω μεριά θα έχει δυο πλαστικά που καλύπτουν τρύπα για βίδα και πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσεις για να έχεις πρόσβαση στις βίδες. Τράβα μια φωτο το χερούλι από μέσα εκεί που κανει την κούρμπα και μία από την έξωμεριά του παραθύρου να σου πω.

----------


## aka

Κατάφερα και το άνοιξα το παράθυρο , και αφαίρεσα το πόμολο με τον μηχανισμό του , οπότε από αύριο παραγγέλνω νέο και θα το αντικαταστήσω. Ευχαριστώ σε όλους για την βοήθεια.

----------

